# A Little Pine Burl



## justallan (Aug 27, 2019)

Out fixing fence today I finally made it back to get this pine Burl.
It's about 18x16x9 and must be 20-25 lbs. The tree had fell last year some time, but the moisture is still plenty high.
Got it sealed up on the sawn face.

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## William Tanner (Aug 27, 2019)

That is a keeper. What are your plans for it?


----------



## justallan (Aug 27, 2019)

William Tanner said:


> That is a keeper. What are your plans for it?



I don't really know. I saw it there last fall and was near there on the 4-wheeler today with a chainsaw, so I grabbed it.
I may sell it, but have no clue as to what it's worth.


----------



## William Tanner (Aug 27, 2019)

Is it best to let it dry or turn it wet? Maybe it is just up to the turner like other woods.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Aug 28, 2019)

What species of pine?


----------



## justallan (Aug 28, 2019)

William Tanner said:


> Is it best to let it dry or turn it wet? Maybe it is just up to the turner like other woods.



I'm just barely a turner, but it seems that most folks do an initial turn when it's green like this, then after that dries do the final turning.
Y'all feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.



Mr. Peet said:


> What species of pine?



Ponderosa Pine.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 28, 2019)

I did a rough turn on some Aleppo pine 2 years back. 3/4" thick, 9" od. Two days later, it cracked almost all the way across. Saved 4 other pieces for 6 months befiore turning, and they were absolutely fine. It was summer when I turned the first pieces that cracked. ............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 28, 2019)

Send it to michigan with your guest you're gonna have soon!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 28, 2019)

Sweet! Someone with a coring rig needs to take possession of that, bet it would make a beautiful set of bowls...

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## sprucegum (Sep 3, 2019)

justallan said:


> I don't really know. I saw it there last fall and was near there on the 4-wheeler today with a chainsaw, so I grabbed it.
> I may sell it, but have no clue as to what it's worth.


That burl rite there looks like something @Tim Carter would like .


----------



## Tim Carter (Sep 4, 2019)

Thanks, Dave! You're right, I love burls. My guess is that it's an "onion" type of burl where the grain swirls around but there are few, if any, eyes. The grain will probably be faint/muted because the wood is such a light color. I would probably use a dye, probably blue, to make the grain pop. I think Barry is right and that using a coring rig to make a set of bowls would be a very good choice for this burl. There's also a case that could be made to turn a hollow form with a natural edge opening out of it.


----------



## justallan (Sep 13, 2019)

Someone talked me out of it. We'll see what happens.......


----------



## gman2431 (Sep 13, 2019)

justallan said:


> Someone talked me out of it. We'll see what happens.......

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Sep 24, 2019)

Nice find @justallan

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Sep 28, 2019)

justallan said:


> Someone talked me out of it. We'll see what happens.......



Sooo.... that someone was here today and dropped me off this burl! He had no clue why I liked it, and had him (unbeknown to me) drag it thousands of miles, but I will say I love it!!!

We spent a good part of the afternoon in my drift boat with our wives, then we all went and had an amazing dinner, so I only have a shot of it at dark... 



Very cool, Allan! I was just messing around, but this has come full circle, and I cannot thank ya enough for thinking of me! Maybe next time I will ride out with your last visitor and get to met ya in person!

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## justallan (Sep 29, 2019)

gman2431 said:


> Very cool, Allan! I was just messing around, but this has come full circle, and I cannot thank ya enough for thinking of me! Maybe next time I will ride out with your last visitor and get to met ya in person!



That would be great Cody.
I need to win the lottery just so I can spend some time on the road meeting folks and seeing the states.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

